# Changing my Duck Hunting Style- Airboat or Mud Boat



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I am getting out of my Prairie hunting club and I will hunt ducks on the bay and hopefully the marsh near Matagorda. I have a 24 foot boatright with a flounder motor that will take me most anywhere on the bay I want to go. I will explore Boggy between Matagorda and Sargent this summer. 

My questions are:

1 Any advise for duck hunting east and west Matagorda bays?

2. Those of you that have airboats, are you happy or could you do the job with a mud boat.

3. Those of you with a mud boat, are you happy or do you wish you had an airboat?

I will hunt the matagorda areas this comming season and I will probably hire a guide or two to learn and to hunt different areas. So what advise can you guys offer?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You are way way over thinking it. You are already ahead of the game with your Boatright. We have duck hunted for years now out of my white fiberglass flats boats. 

Now if you need justification to your wife for another boat well then....Rock on....

Otherwise go. Figuring it out is part of the fun. You already know how to set up and how to shoot and how to identify ducks.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

sgrem said:


> You are way way over thinking it. You are already ahead of the game with your Boatright. We have duck hunted for years now out of my white fiberglass flats boats.


 Agree with the poser above, you are over thinking it.

My husband and I have a Boatright (thanks to jamesoquin) and we used it for duck hunting this past season and it served us well. We were able to get in the back lakes, run up and park in the mangroves, and burn the shoreline in a northwind.

Just scout and have a good time


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I would not argue with the responses so far, however I like airboats. I have owned every mud motor you can imagine. Me personally they are always lacking performance. They are slow, they are limited with coastal sand and in general a PITA to drive. Unless you are going to a mud rally or something like that, to me they are just not worth it.

I stepped up to the airboat because my wife insisted. My buddy got us stuck for 4 hours with his twin motor gator tail. An airboat with 5 people pulled up onto the mangroves next to us. Tied us off and we got in making it 8 people in the airboat. 8 people and he pulled a 18 foot twin engine mud rig to water. My wife said "F another mud rig, I want an airboat" while she held up a picture on her IPAD of the one we bought.

I love pulling up to the back side of a blind on dry ground and offloading gear to someone in the blind. When I go park the boat I park it on dry grass and walk hard ground to the blind. Aint no mud rig doing that. I love going to the back lakes and fishing reds. No mud rig can do that.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks every one. I welcome constructive criticism. 

What factors do you look for in picking a blind location? Do you build blinds on the bay and then go or do you use temporary blinds? I know both methods are used. How has that worked out?

I know on the bay it will be a lot of red heads, some pintails and some teal. I also know if I can get back into the marsh I can add gadwalls and some other diversity. Back in the marsh is where I may have trouble with my Boatright. Boggy bayou is pretty shallow. Any of you hunt there? I have seen several airboats coming out of there after dark and headed towards Caney Creek.

BTW I am single with a GF, so I don't get much input to what I buy  However, I wont jump into anything. You are right. I already have what I need. Just dreaming and thinking between fishing trips.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I usually ride around till I see big rafts of ducks. Tells me that is where they want to be.....then I set up nearby. Either on the bank or in a blind. I think if it is windy they get tighter to bends and back marsh for relief....if calm they stay more on the open bay for safety. 

Just like fishing. Read the sign and go scout em out. I don't stop running the boat till I see big rafts of them.....then just drop off peeps and gear and go park my boat where if they flare to the boat they will flare my way. 150 yards away or so.

Please don't build another blind.....


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

If you have the budget for an airboat there is really no substitute. If you have limited funds the next best thing on the coast is a jet drive outboard with a mud rig a close second. 

For around $13k you can have a brand new 1660 basic jet hull, trailer, and motor. 

Mud rigs have gone sky high in price with their popularity these days.

Air boats can get really pricy. Do you want to run dry, newer LS power or big block, poly, need low fuel consumption, have a truck that can easily tow one, place to store one, etc etc. Also, can you justify $40k for a boat that you may really only use a few months out of the year?


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Did the airboat thing for several years on the middle coast after deciding to spend equal deer lease funds on a vehicle that would access public land. It was a blast at the time. This was a little before airboats really starting showing up in herds along the coast though. Glad I had the opportunity but would choose a good quality prairie lease if available today. 

I'll argue the quality of birds you can shoot out of a tunnel prop vs. airboats in most cases. If you look at a lot of prop boat kill photos you will notice a common theme with straps. Outer beach or flats hunting typically yields divers when back lakes hold a diverse bag in comparison (Teal, Widgeon, Mottled, Grey, Shovelers, etc). Once the water drops in late December the birds will follow and open water hunting can be better regardless. At this point the pressure has pushed birds out anyway and a airboat won't matter that much. This can all depend on location so not everyone will agree. 

If your serious about a airboat, I would highly recommend speaking with David Nesloney in Rockport. He has more stick hours than anyone on the coast and knows what it takes to built a strong boat. He recently tried tempting me to get back in the game with a low hour Panther that still may be available. It will cost you upfront but they typically hold their value and the LS platform with counter rotator is the only way to go if you have the funds.

That being said, if the family was on board with a airboat as our primary boat it would be done. I've got plenty of friends with bay boats.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

sgrem said:


> I usually ride around till I see big rafts of ducks. Tells me that is where they want to be.....then I set up nearby. Either on the bank or in a blind. I think if it is windy they get tighter to bends and back marsh for relief....if calm they stay more on the open bay for safety.
> 
> Just like fishing. Read the sign and go scout em out. I don't stop running the boat till I see big rafts of them.....then just drop off peeps and gear and go park my boat where if they flare to the boat they will flare my way. 150 yards away or so.
> 
> Please don't build another blind.....


sgrem, understand about your don't build another blind comment. My expereice is fixed blinds while comfortable, limit your hunting. They birds probably aren't there. I am happy with temp blinds and have experience with them. What is the protocol of using a fixed blind frame in place? Do you leave it alone (probably my preference) or use it if no one is there?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Seems lots of negativity toward mud boats, citing what sounds like valid reasoning, personally I have never owned one or even ridden in one so I have no opinion.

I will say this though...uprooting seagrass in Texas coastal waters is prohibited by law. In shallow water with grassy bottom I do not understand how you could avoid uprooting it. So - my advice to anybody running a mud boat or thinking of getting into one I would advise discussing with game wardens before learning about that regulation the hard way.

Just throwin' $0.02 in the pot.

EJ


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If I'm hunting with folks that need to be in a blind (older, mobility challenged, newbies) I will get in a blind. I don't crowd anyone....there are plenty to choose from. I have done well being mobile and hugging up against any cover. Don't need much at all just have to be still. Grass....a log....plank....anything....I like the very simple go and enjoy. If it works great....if not....move or go eat bfast then get back to scouting for an evening spot.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Public Hunting?*

McFadden NWR: No airboats. http://www.fws.gov/refuge/McFaddin/visit/rules_and_regulations.html

Sea Rim SP: airboats limited to 10 hp 
https://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/park_maps/pwd_mp_p4504_055c.pdf


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Seems lots of negativity toward mud boats, citing what sounds like valid reasoning, personally I have never owned one or even ridden in one so I have no opinion.
> 
> I will say this though...uprooting seagrass in Texas coastal waters is prohibited by law. In shallow water with grassy bottom I do not understand how you could avoid uprooting it. So - my advice to anybody running a mud boat or thinking of getting into one I would advise discussing with game wardens before learning about that regulation the hard way.
> 
> ...


EJ, good point. I did not think about that. I use the 30 HP Air Motor on my Boatright when shallow. Mud is hard on my 200 HP Merc and the Merc is hard on seagrass.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Be sure when you build your blind or blinds in East Matty that you put your name on them so no one hunts it.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> Be sure when you build your blind or blinds in East Matty that you put your name on them so no one hunts it.


We need a little poop stirring Icon we can click on.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Seems lots of negativity toward mud boats, citing what sounds like valid reasoning, personally I have never owned one or even ridden in one so I have no opinion.
> 
> I will say this though...uprooting seagrass in Texas coastal waters is prohibited by law. In shallow water with grassy bottom I do not understand how you could avoid uprooting it. So - my advice to anybody running a mud boat or thinking of getting into one I would advise discussing with game wardens before learning about that regulation the hard way.
> 
> ...


I agree with the point about tearing up sea grass completely. In my elder years I have been more inclined to giving back to our sport than to take away. Mud boats are definitely hard on the bay floor.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Well since there is so much hate...

I run a mud boat for everything, year round. Ducks, fishing, family time, bowfishing, gigging, etc.
I can run the coast and all of the inland lakes and rivers. 

It does it all for me. I don't run in areas with sea grass. Most areas that have sea grass are hard bottoms in my experience. (i.e. sand)

Mud Boats are not Sand Boats, you can burn props up in a heart beat in hard bottom. Always push the boat to deep water in hard bottom situation. As should an outboard.

Also MM are surface piercing props, meaning typically when on a plane the the prop is half out of the water (give or take). So less likely to cause props scars in a sandy environment while on a plane. 

If I had the money, space, and want to burn more fuel, I'd have an air boat in a heartbeat. They are just plain awesome. 

If you are already running the coast with your Boatright already, I'd stick with that.
If you got the funds for more than one toy, then by all means!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> McFadden NWR: No airboats. http://www.fws.gov/refuge/McFaddin/visit/rules_and_regulations.html
> 
> Sea Rim SP: airboats limited to 10 hp
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/park_maps/pwd_mp_p4504_055c.pdf


Several refuges also have horsepower and prop restrictions. (25hp or less, and 9" prop or less)


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

hunt around that area out of a 20ft BR...youve got an amazing all around boat. 

Keep and learn it


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

3CK said:


> Well since there is so much hate...
> 
> I run a mud boat for everything, year round. Ducks, fishing, family time, bowfishing, gigging, etc.
> I can run the coast and all of the inland lakes and rivers.
> ...


I've owned a mud boat for 6 years now... Can go most paces an airboat can, but an airboat can't go most places a mud boat can. 3CK hit the nail on the head... Might I add that mud motors require little maintenance and most repairs cost very little compared to an airboat engine.

Oh and mine is for sale. PM for details.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

She will probably do what I want. At least to start. The problem is I wanted the console and weight more forward but did not get it. She drafts about 8 or 9 inches at the back.

Airboats have some restrictions too where you can't take them.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

get that HEAVY black thing off the back and itll help.

Still...if you want to hunt the bays its a great sled. Use the air prop if you have to get out of something to shallow to take off.

Easier than the push pole option i use


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mojo281 said:


> Can go most paces an airboat can, but an airboat can't go most places a mud boat can.


Joe, I am really not following you on that one.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I've hunted and fished out of them all and I hunt and fish both Matagorda Bays.

You already have a great boat for the job. You have long runs to make crossing open water and probably carrying a decent load. The Boatright wins in that arena. Airboats can be iffy on crossing big open water. Mud boats are too dang slow and limited in load carrying capabilities. If you hunted further south the airboat would be better but I don't think it is in Matagorda. 

You are inferring that you want to hunt off the ICW in the marsh. Be very careful, it isn't public. Just because you can get an airboat into a piece of marsh doesn't mean you aren't trespassing. Some you can hunt and some you can't. Do your homework.

I think you already have the best boat for the job. I hear you about moving the console forward but if you did it would make the boat much wetter. I also have a 24' Boatright and I thought the same thing until I ran it a bunch. When it gets rough I move everyone to the back, get the weight to the stern, trim it up and I can make it run surprisingly dry. I can tell a big difference vs when I have a bunch of weight more forward. I think moving the console forward might gain you 1", maybe, but it would be much wetter.

I'd say run what you have and after next season decide if you still want a different boat.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

aTm08 said:


> Joe, I am really not following you on that one.


Under a bridge maybe?


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Salty Dog said:


> Under a bridge maybe?


I after reading it again I think he meant on refuges and closed areas. Not point the boat and hit the gas.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Maybe so. But in Matagorda?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I did a lot of airboating, owned two over a 10 year period, sold my last one in 2006. While they make dandy waterfowl hunting boats they are not without their inconveniences. Bought a new 18x8 Pathmaker in 1998 equipped with 450-horse 454 and Powershift prop, custom built to my specs. It was a great boat, would cross land easily with 4 or 5 hunters and gear, and did as good a job crossing the bay as any although I never advocated running deep water to cross, always went around the longer shallower way. Airboats are about as seaworthy in rough seas as a concrete block - talk to anybody who ever experienced a sinking. Even with a low-hour boat in good condition you're never done working on it, adjusting, tightening, replacing...much the same as an airplane in this regard. With the cost of a good 18 to 20 footer nowadays, fuel, maintenance, insurance, etc., you need a thick billfold. When I quit guiding bay duck hunts the decision to sell didn't take long.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advise everyone. You gave me a lot of good and diverse view points. I will keep what I have a adjust as I go. 

Salty Dog I know it is impractical to move the console the way Glenn builds them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

If comparing airboat to mud boat, go with the airboat. Friends have mud boat, BIL has airboat, I have a jet drive. The airboat is the best I think. Between gear, dog, and and falling tides, the airboat is the best. The hardest part is concealing the boat. However, there is no perfect boat.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I hunt POC. To get to the ducks, other than 2 redheads, you have to get way out of the bay back in the places a mud rig can"t ever reach. If you are getting your rig back there then you're tearing up the bottom.

A boatright in my opinion is the best bay boat made. I would have one but my wife liked the lime green Ostrich skin looking cushions on the yeti coolers on the Explorer we just bought. HEy, when your wife says go buy this for me, whutcha gonna do


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

You don't necessarily have to go to the back of the back to kill ducks other than redheads in POC. I saw about 50 gadwall sitting on the bay front this year. There's places close to the local boat ramps where we have killed gadwall, teal, mottle ducks, Mexican whistlers, pintails, and redheads all in one hunt. All about scouting brother..


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I've had my mud motor & boat for 8 years now. Hunted 5 years in the bays and now on private lease. Glad to share my experiences. Shoot me a PM. I concur with what 3CK said.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Killed plenty of pintails, widgeon, gadwall, teal, and sponies and not back in the backety back of the marsh. No airboat. Just my bayboat.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Great discussion. Been thinking about a new boat myself. Thought about getting a dragonfly boat. But I think it's to small to be safe. I have a different issue coming up. One of my boys has a weak immune system. So there is no wading in his future. Think I'm going to go with the gator hide 2 for him. I know it'll be slow so we will have to leave earlier! Can't see leaving him at home.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

aquafowlr said:


> Great discussion. Been thinking about a new boat myself. Thought about getting a dragonfly boat. But I think it's to small to be safe. I have a different issue coming up. One of my boys has a weak immune system. So there is no wading in his future. Think I'm going to go with the gator hide 2 for him. I know it'll be slow so we will have to leave earlier! Can't see leaving him at home.


Gator Hides are awesome, but they do limit you on being able to use the boat for many other things.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Since your already have a BR there prolly isn't much benefit from having a mud boat unless you want to hunt a place with HP restrictions. In which case you can find a good used one for a decent price. The nice thing about mud motors is that they are easy to work on. But they are slow, and sand is not their friend.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

We've got a bay boat for fishing. So no issues there.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Not all mud boats are slow... Just have to know how to turn a wrench or two..


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

3CK said:


> Not all mud boats are slow... Just have to know how to turn a wrench or two..


Slow is relative. Haha! I have a 35 go devil. No complaints here, but it would make for a long ride at the coast, at least in my area. One of these days I'll get the heads decked. It does have a custom exhaust.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

3CK said:


> Not all mud boats are slow... Just have to know how to turn a wrench or two..


8k for stock MM with reverse plus 1500-2000 for mods head cam exhaust and carb or tuner if EFI= 175 PRO XS money. I cant see spending 10500 to go 35mph.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

So don't then


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

No kidding, have a 18' with a 115 on it and it only goes 30mph. 35 with a mud rig would be awesome.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

So the result is:

Had an ok early season, but most of my hunting is on the weekends so it was crowded as to be expected. In Mid Dec. I bought a used Air Ranger with low hours in excellent condition from American Air Ranger in Orange. I am glad I did. The main advantage was the ability to get to areas that were less hunted and away from other weekend hunters. 

I spent half a day in Orange taking lessons. After getting home, I took it easy to learn the boat. I still have some learning to do but I am comfortable as to what I think it can do and what should not be attempted.

I am happy with my season, I learned a lot and most of all had a lot of fun. Hope you all did too.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a nice rig, thanks for the update.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

You made a fantastic choice. There aint no mud rig taking off from that spot. There are places 200 yards from the main body of water that I like hunting. An airboat will run right across the grass, hurt nothing and deliver a payload right to the blind.



If you see this rig hollar at me. There is a ride and slide in Point Comfort coming up March 25.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

wal1809 said:


> You made a fantastic choice. There aint no mud rig taking off from that spot. There are places 200 yards from the main body of water that I like hunting. An airboat will run right across the grass, hurt nothing and deliver a payload right to the blind.
> 
> If you see this rig hollar at me. There is a ride and slide in Point Comfort coming up March 25.


Please Pm me about the Ride to Slide. I am interested.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

You did it right. American Airboats are the best of the best. You pay for them, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

sweet rig...good luck


----------



## Bang Steel (Feb 1, 2016)

Regarding your decision about going with an airboat verses other boat for duck hunting. My experience comes from years as a duck hunting guide in Rockport and having owned 4 different airboats. Airboats make duck hunting easier, however they can also run birds out of an area quickly if not use wisely. I know of several accidents and even a few deaths associated with airboats being ran by people that did not know about there limitations.

From an economic stand point, if buying new , the sky is the limit on cost if buying used they can be same as buying a boat with issues, meaning break out another thousand dollars, multiple time over. 

Don't get me wrong, I love airboats. However, it you are going to use it a dozen time during a hunting season , I would probably suggest a welded johnboat with a tiller jet outboard.


----------

